# Bender's comeback is amazing



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Jonathan Benderplayed in his second game for the Knicks on Sunday and scored 11 points. His comeback has shocked and amazed his former teammates.
> 
> "The fact that he's back is amazing, it's really amazing," Ron Artest told the New York Daily News. "When he left Indiana, I thought he was done. I never thought he'd be able to come back."
> 
> "I'm like Ron, I never thought he'd be back, either," said Charlotte's Stephen Jackson, who played two seasons in Indiana with Bender. "It's unbelievable to see him out there."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good for Bender; hope he stays injury free with the Knicks and can contribute in a big way for them.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I wasn't for this at first, but I'm warming up to it with every passing game. He is playing pretty well and I think he could stick here if he stays healthy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love J Bend. Good to see him back.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hope he stays injury free....

P.S Kitty internet has been down(and still is).


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your internet's been down - I *hate* it when that happens.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He didn't play much (or particularly well) in tonight's win against the Bulls, but he's already one of my two favorite Knicks to watch.


----------

